# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  PERFORMANCE 2Χ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ

## ECONA

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ PERFORMANCE ΜΙΑΣ Μ/Ε?
ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΓΝΟΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΕΛΟ
ΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ, ΤΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΑ, ..... ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ
ΜΕ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ?

----------


## engineer1980

Για να υπολογισεις το Performance σε μια διχρονη μηχανη ακολουθεις τις οδηγιες του κατασκευαστη. Ειδικα για τις διχρονες B&W υπαρχει αναλυτικοτατο εγχειριδιο υπολογισμου της ιπποδυναμης.Το ολο θεμα ειναι να γινει σωστη μετρηση του δυναμοδεικτικου διαγραμματος ,απο εκει πιστευω εχεις και τις μεγαλυτερα σφαλματα(για χειροκινητο υπολογισμο,με πλανιμετρο).Τωρα αν εχεις τον ηλεκτρονικο δυναμοδεικτη τα πραγματα ειναι πιο απλα,με ενα υπολογισμο της αποδοσης του Turbo και φυσικα λαμβανοντας υποψιν ολα τα υπολοιπα χαρακτηριστικα κατα την διαρκεια της δυναμομετρησης της μηχανης(καιρικες συνθηκες,φορτωση,ρευματα κ.τ.λ),εχεις πιο ακριβη αποτελεσματα.

----------

